# exhaust



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

*cough* , i have heard from a few people that the exhaust on the 05 spec is specially engineered for the car , and its probably better not to mess with it because it is better the way it is. Is there any truth in that statement? I am sceptical..... :givebeer:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

No, go aftermarket. Many nice companies make great exhausts for our car and the NISMO ehaust is S tune meaning the exhaust is warrantied and by no means will it void any warranty.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

On a stock spec v you will gain no horse power from a catback. If you have a header, you need the catback to get the most power out of the header. Similar things can be said for: CAI, header, etc..

Exhaust on stock car = no gains
Exhaust on moded car = better gain from the mods


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> On a stock spec v you will gain no horse power from a catback. If you have a header, you need the catback to get the most power out of the header. Similar things can be said for: CAI, header, etc..
> 
> Exhaust on stock car = no gains
> Exhaust on moded car = better gain from the mods


I have the nismo headers with a stock exhaust right now and with a nismo cai and i am about to get the nismo exhaust as soon as i have the rest of the $514.50 that i need to purchase it, which will be very shortly. does anybody know the gains that i should recieve from these three mods. i looked it up and it said the gains for each individual mod, so do i just add the gains up and that is how much it is. for instance the cai is supposed to get 8.7whp and 10.4wtq, the headers are supposed to get 16whp and 11.6wtq, and finally the exhaust is supposed to get 4whp and 5.5wtq, so if you add this together then that means i have gained a total of 28.7whp and 27.5wtq. is this correct or no? and these are the gains that nismo says they get. thanks
Josh


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I am new with the B15 but...27hp gains from a upgraded exhaust seems a bit much. You may get about 5-10 whp...but I highly dout that you will get 27. But I dont know. I usually dont see much hp comin out of an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BAJ, you can't add together the total gains for each mod to get a total number you'd gain, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A dyno, preferably mustang, is the only way to say exact numbers.


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> I am new with the B15 but...27hp gains from a upgraded exhaust seems a bit much. You may get about 5-10 whp...but I highly dout that you will get 27. But I dont know. I usually dont see much hp comin out of an aftermarket exhaust.


I didnt say 27whp from an aftermarket exhaust i said 28.7 overall for all mods. please read posts carefully. thanks
Josh


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> BAJ, you can't add together the total gains for each mod to get a total number you'd gain, it doesn't work that way.


Thanks thats exactually what i wanted to know.
Josh


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

*cai, headers, exhaust*

I finally got the i/h/e from nismo and i am supposed to get my car back tomorrow, i already had the i/h and now i have the exhaust i cant wait until i get my car back. its going to be alot of fun. this is just an update from my last post. 
Josh


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

So what's up with the car?


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

i went greedy evo II exhaust, and i noticed an increase after 3rd gear. still feels the same on 1st and 2nd though.


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

vector03 said:


> So what's up with the car?


what do you mean whats up with the car?
Josh


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

NoTTaSIN said:


> i went greedy evo II exhaust, and i noticed an increase after 3rd gear. still feels the same on 1st and 2nd though.


I was going to go with greddy but i decided to go all nismo. but i think the evo II looks better. so congradulations on the exhaust, got any other mods.
Josh


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

yea, i went with AEM CAI, like every body and there momma. other then the system i put in it, i got a brand new tranny, thanks to that dam rev limiter,

? is it ok, to do a 2.5 custom down pipe to the cat, or should i leave it alone. 

also if you havent gottn your recall notice on the 02 then u need to stop by a nissan dealership, and get your new o2 sensor, and something else that i cant remember now, also get your new floor mats, my dirty ones r on reserve.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

B.A.J. said:


> i didnt know that you could fit turbos like that.
> Josh


I was pretty sure you couldnt as a car does not flow nearly enough air to power a turbo diesel.


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I was pretty sure you couldnt as a car does not flow nearly enough air to power a turbo diesel.


thats the same thing that i was thinking, but maybe it is possible if you had alot of money. so i dont know but it does seem highly impossible.
Josh


----------

